# LittleBigPlanet 2



## SilentHopes (Jan 16, 2011)

Did you get it? Do you intend on getting it?

Here I will post some spoilers with members that want help in the game.
Prize Bubble Help

Create Mode/Level Creation Help


----------



## Ricano (Jan 16, 2011)

Yup, Tuesday can't come soon enough.
I was given a code for the beta during the last 2 weeks before it ended, and it was amazing.


----------



## Lobo (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't have a PS3....wish I did now.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 16, 2011)

Maybe.
I didn't get as much out of the first LBP as others did though.
And next year is shaping up to be pretty amazing for ps3, so i might just hold out.


----------



## Argus (Jan 16, 2011)

Not getting it. This game will be a huge waste of money. It's basically a 60 dollar DLC pack for LBP 1.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 16, 2011)

Totally am, lots of new functions, better graphics, etc. etc.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 16, 2011)

Argus said:


> Not getting it. This game will be a huge waste of money. It's basically a 60 dollar DLC pack for LBP 1.


 kinda interesting to think how many games this applies to/how many games could simply be a DLC pack instead of a new title.
even so, it's a pretty huge DLC pack.
or, i'm trying to reassure myself it's worth the money.  your call.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 16, 2011)

It is, but it also includes many more things to do, and overall it's a much better game.

I just hope they included a tool to put things in the background.
The background glitch never worked for me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 16, 2011)

Day one Collector's Edition. Even getting those stupid Slurpees so I can get the sticker pack(+Killzone 3 stuff).


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep, hoping Amazon will pull through and gimme it tomorrow.


----------



## easpa (Jan 17, 2011)

I might pick it up on Thursday. I don't know, though...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

Goin to pick up the reserve tomorrow. reservations also get a Tron costume.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Goin to pick up the reserve tomorrow. reservations also get a Tron costume.


That is only at Gamestop.
The preorder costumes are as follows:
Gamestop- Clu from Tron
Wal*Mart- Gonzo from the Muppets
Best Buy- Alien from Toy Story
Amazon- Ratchet and Clank

They also all come with a ticket for the "More Animals" pack, and if you get the Collector's Edition you get all the pre-order costumes, including a Jak and a Daxter costume.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> That is only at Gamestop.
> The preorder costumes are as follows:
> Gamestop- Clu from Tron
> Wal*Mart- Gonzo from the Muppets
> ...


They'll all probably be purchasable at a later date or the day of release.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> They'll all probably be purchasable at a later date or the day of release.


 
Why would they make preorder bonuses available on the day of release? That defeats the purpose of preordering.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 17, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> That is only at Gamestop.
> The preorder costumes are as follows:
> Gamestop- Clu from Tron
> Wal*Mart- Gonzo from the Muppets
> ...


 WHY DIDN'T YOU ****ING TELL ME, BRO?

I ****ING HATE TRON, GONZO WOULDA BEEN BEAST
AS;LGIKNA;WLKCMJA;WLIAN'LKDFJ;ALSKDGJ;ALGB;OWIN;LSKCA;WIGN'AWLIGJ


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Why would they make preorder bonuses available on the day of release? That defeats the purpose of preordering.


 Free > Purcahse

Idunno. It was just speculation.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> WHY DIDN'T YOU ****ING TELL ME, BRO?
> 
> I ****ING HATE TRON, GONZO WOULDA BEEN BEAST
> AS;LGIKNA;WLKCMJA;WLIAN'LKDFJ;ALSKDGJ;ALGB;OWIN;LSKCA;WIGN'AWLIGJ


 
Didn't you get collector's edition though?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 17, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Didn't you get collector's edition though?


 collectors edition gets'em all anyways?
well then, dodged a bullet there.  **** YEAR BOOKENDS.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 17, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> collectors edition gets'em all anyways?
> well then, dodged a bullet there.  **** YEAR BOOKENDS.


 
Did you not read my post?
You get all of them and Jak and Daxter.


----------



## =TPow= (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to rent it out first. If I continue playing it over and over then I'll buy it. ;0


----------



## ATWA (Jan 18, 2011)

Going to pick it up later on


----------



## fitzy (Jan 18, 2011)

I really cannot decide whether to get it or not. :O Post what you think of it, please.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 18, 2011)

Going to wait until Blockbuster gets it in then I'm going to rent it, if it's good enough I'll probably purchase it.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 18, 2011)

Might get it, but my dad says it's only for small kids. lol.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Might get it, but my dad says it's only for small kids. lol.


 
Wow really? He said that? It is for everyone! Its an amazing game.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 18, 2011)

Probably gonna have to wait a week before i can get it... Piss.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 18, 2011)

Story Mode is @_@.

As Kevin Butler put it, "ka-psh"


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 18, 2011)

You can rent games from BlockBuster?

Buh bye netflix. -_-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2011)

Blockbuster is closing their stores. >.>
You could never rent games form Netflix.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 18, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Blockbuster is closing their stores. >.>
> You could never rent games form Netflix.



Oh, they are? Darn...
And I already knew Netflix didn't rent games. They're too smart to come up with a stupid idea like that. Err, wait...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 18, 2011)

Alex said:


> Oh, they are? Darn...
> And I already knew Netflix didn't rent games. They're too smart to come up with a stupid idea like that. Err, wait...


 
Why would you want to rent a game from Netflix? It'd be a pretty bad system due to people getting certain games for so many days, and there is no way of stopping them from keeping it out.

And stupid UPS hasn't delivered my LBP2 yet. ;____;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 18, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Why would you want to rent a game from Netflix? It'd be a pretty bad system due to people getting certain games for so many days, and there is no way of stopping them from keeping it out.
> 
> And stupid UPS hasn't delivered my LBP2 yet. ;____;


ujealous?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 18, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> ujealous?


 
yup.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 18, 2011)

Couldn't get it today, running a fever and best buy is a 25 minute drive away. Tomorrow for sure though


----------



## Brad (Jan 18, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Why would you want to rent a game from Netflix? It'd be a pretty bad system due to people getting certain games for so many days, and there is no way of stopping them from keeping it out.



Gamefly? Anybody?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 18, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Story Mode is @_@.
> 
> As Kevin Butler put it, "ka-psh"


 
I agree. DAT GRAPPLE HOOK


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 19, 2011)

the cakeinator was ****ing sweet.  pun intended. :J

looks and feels just like the original, almost to a fault, imo.  but, i'm only in world 2 so far.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty good, love the creatinator and sack bots so far.
Only in world 3.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 19, 2011)

I hate you guys.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 19, 2011)

I preordered from best buy, picked it up today, and whaddayaknow.. No voucher code! And we called them, and they had no clue about it. Looks like I'm going up there to force it out of them


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 19, 2011)

ATWA said:


> I preordered from best buy, picked it up today, and whaddayaknow.. No voucher code! And we called them, and they had no clue about it. Looks like I'm going up there to force it out of them


Same thing with Gamestop.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 19, 2011)

COLLECTOR'S EDITION REPRESENT

overpaying for games since '11


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 20, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Same thing with Gamestop.


 
Collector's Edition or regular? Either way, the code should be on the receipt from Gamestop.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 20, 2011)

What is a voucher code :S


----------



## SamXX (Jan 20, 2011)

Can't wait to get it soon!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> Collector's Edition or regular? Either way, the code should be on the receipt from Gamestop.


Oh, okay.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 20, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> What is a voucher code :S


 
If you pre-ordered and bought the Collector's Edition, they gave you a voucher code to redeem (I think it was 12?) dlc costumes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 20, 2011)

Ricano said:


> If you pre-ordered and bought the Collector's Edition, they gave you a voucher code to redeem (I think it was 12?) dlc costumes.


 
11 or 12, something close. How far is everyone?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 20, 2011)

World 6, I think it is the end but whatever, hoping that I'll be play some/make some awesome levels.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 20, 2011)

I just can't get into LittleBigPlanet..


----------



## ATWA (Jan 21, 2011)

grappling hook- the worst idea ever


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 21, 2011)

ATWA said:


> grappling hook- the worst idea ever


 
It could work, just it doesn't work that well.

Oh, and online on it seems a little broken, I keep getting the infinite loading screen when trying to play.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 21, 2011)

ATWA said:


> grappling hook- the worst idea ever


it's a ***** when you have to swing upwards.
bleh.


----------



## easpa (Jan 21, 2011)

I bought the game a few hours ago. It's really fun! I don't actually mind the grappling hook. That's most likely because I've only really played the game locally with a friend, and we were just messing around.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 21, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> I bought the game a few hours ago. It's really fun! I don't actually mind the grappling hook. That's most likely because I've only really played the game locally with a friend, and we were just messing around.


 
and then the loading screen was like, "PETER CANNOT PLAY WITH YOU EVER."


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> and then the loading screen was like, "PETER CANNOT PLAY WITH YOU EVER."


You never accept my invites, btw.

I think the grappling hook is fine. You just have to get used to it and get master it. What, do you want it to be an easy game? It'd be a waste of $60 then.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 21, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You never accept my invites, btw.
> 
> I think the grappling hook is fine. You just have to get used to it and get master it. What, do you want it to be an easy game? It'd be a waste of $60 then.


 there's a difference between being challenged by a gameplay mechanic altogether and being challenged by level design.

the grappling hook is just a pain in the ass to use, imo.  but, i feel the same about the whole jumping/platforming LBP offers.  timing is more of a hinderance, but it has it's perks.

i would just rather have to use the grappling hook in difficult ways, instead of having difficulty trying to use it in a fairly simple way.  but eh.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 21, 2011)

Aced all and got everything. B]
Creating is much more easier now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 21, 2011)

Whoo Sackbots. 

I thought the Grapple Hook was easy to use, but it is a pain when you're trying to swing upwards and it mistakes it for pulling yourself up.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 22, 2011)

Tom said:


> Whoo Sackbots.
> 
> I thought the Grapple Hook was easy to use, but it is a pain when you're trying to swing upwards and it mistakes it for pulling yourself up.


 
This, I found this very annoying when it happened...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 22, 2011)

Mostly likely getting it today.
Just a little question, Is EVERY item transferred over is it just costumes and DLC items?


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 22, 2011)

Might get it today.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Sewer dweller said:


> Mostly likely getting it today.
> Just a little question, Is EVERY item transferred over is it just costumes and DLC items?


 every item in LBP1 is in LBP2, if you've unlocked it, and transfer your save data.  (which you can do at any time, and as many times as you like.)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> every item in LBP1 is in LBP2, if you've unlocked it, and transfer your save data.  (which you can do at any time, and as many times as you like.)


 
Cool thanks bro


----------



## easpa (Jan 22, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> and then the loading screen was like, "PETER CANNOT PLAY WITH YOU EVER."




Yeah, that sucked.  Well, I'm sure it'll work sometime!


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> every item in LBP1 is in LBP2, if you've unlocked it, and transfer your save data.  (which you can do at any time, and as many times as you like.)


Does anything from LBP1/LBP2 demo transfer?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Does anything from LBP1/LBP2 demo transfer?


 i don't think so.

nothing you do in either demo carries over, unless i'm remembering wrong.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought I had some stuff from the Beta transfer over, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 22, 2011)

Picked it up today! Really good fun so far, not finished the tutorials yet because, as with LBP1, I got distracted by the online and ended up playing "Unhearted 2: Drakes Misfortune" haha. Can't wait to see how Playstation Move fits into the bonus levels though, I'll play them when I'm done with the main game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 22, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Picked it up today! Really good fun so far, not finished the tutorials yet because, as with LBP1, I got distracted by the online and ended up playing "Unhearted 2: Drakes Misfortune" haha. Can't wait to see how Playstation Move fits into the bonus levels though, I'll play them when I'm done with the main game.


You need two people to play the move level.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You need two people to play the move level.


 and unless they change it up past the first level, it's basic wii-mote function


----------



## SamXX (Jan 22, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You need two people to play the move level.


 
No problem with a bit of multiplayer fun!


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 22, 2011)

Bought it today, it's amazing! Sackbots ftw.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 22, 2011)

So everyone, what costumes have you been using?

I switch between Orange Denim with Wind-Up Hat, Trainers, Andreas Scarf, Jeans with a belt, and Long Gray Coat and the special costume you get for beating the game, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 22, 2011)

Sonic hair and skin, the clue shirt and pants and the disc. I also have glowing white eyes and occasionally a beard/mustache combo.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 22, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> You never accept my invites, btw.
> 
> I think the grappling hook is fine. You just have to get used to it and get master it. What, do you want it to be an easy game? It'd be a waste of $60 then.


 
There's a difference between a challenge and broken controls. It's luck if you get items you have to swing high to get to. The first game is better in my opinion, from level design to everything else. Good thing KZ3 beta starts on the second, this game isn't keeping me entertained.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been wearing my Bugs Bunny outfit that I made in LBP1.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's what I look like. =o


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

chinaman, complete with slanted eyes.

it's pretty much just the new years from LBP1, though.  lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 23, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Here's what I look like. =o


 
Is that before or after the panda? 

I like running around as Ezio Auditore(ACII Costume). 

@ATWA: Time for me to redownload then, figured the Beta was over months ago.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 23, 2011)

Tom said:


> Is that before or after the panda?
> 
> I like running around as Ezio Auditore(ACII Costume).
> 
> @ATWA: Time for me to redownload then, figured the Beta was over months ago.


I have my panda moments.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll post pictures of all my costumes later. I have these right now:

Homer Simpson
Sonic The Hedgehog
Stitch (From Lilo & Stitch)
Bugs Bunny

A few more that I can't remember.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 23, 2011)

I should be getting LBP2 on Thursday.
Abiding I'm able to keep my grades solid for four days.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 23, 2011)

Tom, it's the open beta


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 24, 2011)

I wish I had any DLCs. Victoria is ugly and kinda scary.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 24, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I wish I had any DLCs. Victoria is ugly and kinda scary.


 
She's also bi-polar. =D


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 24, 2011)

Why is everybody kicking me out


----------



## easpa (Jan 24, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Why is everybody kicking me out



What's your PSN username? I'll add you, and I most likely won't "kick you out"!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 24, 2011)

**** YEAR I ACED EVERY LEVEL


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 24, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> **** YEAR I ACED EVERY LEVEL





Spoiler: naughty language










also, grats.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 26, 2011)

Got it. Love it. Love it. Love it. Love it.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't see how some of you 100% the story already, I get bored too quickly


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 26, 2011)

ATWA said:


> Don't see how some of you 100% the story already, I get bored too quickly


 ^^^

the truth.  i'm halfway through.  hope it gets better.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 26, 2011)

The story is kinda meh and seems like it's trying its darnest to appeal to little kids, but the gameplay is fun so I don't really care. I'm at the Aslyum, hoping to finish Story tomorrow and then go back through with my brother to get most of the items.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 27, 2011)

The story levels get better around the 4th world, and then the final world is like <3


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

I found the story mode fun with multiple people, although i'm waiting for my 3 brothers so we can play the story mode together.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 27, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I found the story mode fun with multiple people, although i'm waiting for my 3 brothers so we can play the story mode together.


 
I wish my bro would play LBP2 with me. Needs moar guns.


:<


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> I wish my bro would play LBP2 with me. Needs moar guns.
> 
> 
> :<


 
I gotta admit though, grapple hooks with multiple people are really annoying D:< Sometimes you'll grab onto the other sackboy rather than the sponge.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 27, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I gotta admit though, grapple hooks with multiple people are really annoying D:< Sometimes you'll grab onto the other sackboy rather than the sponge.


 
Woah,you can grab other sackboys? that sounds like it wouldn't work at all ever.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Woah,you can grab other sackboys? that sounds like it wouldn't work at all ever.


 
Yep, i think you could probably save a Sackboy from the brink of death, but the way my bros and i use it, it's more like a tool of death.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 27, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yep, i think you could probably save a Sackboy from the brink of death, but the way my bros and i use it, it's more like a tool of death.


That's how I'd use it.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> That's how I'd use it.


 
Life saver or tool of death?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 27, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Life saver or tool of death?


 
Tool of death.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 27, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Tool of death.


 
Ah, i getcha. >=D

It's also kinda fun to use the grabinator as a tool of death too.Launch them into a bottomless pit.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 28, 2011)

the grappling hook levels are near ****ing impossible in multiplayer.  

grabinator in multiplayer is fine and dandy, though.  so long as you know how to drop a person without throwing them into a pit. :/


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 28, 2011)

Does anybody want to play later?
Send a friend request to Fillfall.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 28, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> the grappling hook levels are near ****ing impossible in multiplayer.
> 
> grabinator in multiplayer is fine and dandy, though.  so long as you know how to drop a person without throwing them into a pit. :/


 
Apparently nobody I play with does, because if's its not the pit of fire, it's electric pit of doom. :L I'm kinda disappointed, I've collected the items and progressed through the story faster than I thought I would compared to LBP which took longer.


----------



## ATWA (Jan 28, 2011)

This may be weird, but I also hate the way the trophies for this game look.. Another thing lbp was better for. In my opinion at least


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I've figured out how to develop a remote-control and direct-control sackbot.

But now my friend stole the controller from me and says he's going to punch me if I try and take it back because he's been watching for an hour.

RIGHT AS I'M ABOUT TO FIGHT A WAR. NOT EVEN 10 SECONDS AFTER IT STARTED.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 29, 2011)

ATWA said:


> This may be weird, but I also hate the way the trophies for this game look.. Another thing lbp was better for. In my opinion at least


 
Oh yeah, those stupid pins. What's the point in them really? It's nice to be rewarded for stuff, but not every little detail. :L


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 29, 2011)

Tom said:


> Oh yeah, those stupid pins. What's the point in them really? It's nice to be rewarded for stuff, but not every little detail. :L


 i think they're more of a stats-filler/extra extra trophies/achievements.  they rank up as you do stuff, so it's nice to be able to see, say, how many times you've had to slap a ho.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's a way to put stuff in the background without doing the layer glitch?


----------



## Ricano (Jan 29, 2011)

Alex said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to put stuff in the background without doing the layer glitch?


 
Nope, background glitch is the only way.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone wanna play? I'm pretty bored right now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2011)

Ricano said:


> Nope, background glitch is the only way.


 
I thought you could make custom backgrounds now though?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 30, 2011)

it's official:

multiplayer sucks so many mad stupid balls.

that is all.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 30, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> it's official:
> 
> multiplayer sucks so many mad stupid balls.
> 
> that is all.



Media Molecule is troll confirmed?
:J


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> it's official:
> 
> multiplayer sucks so many mad stupid balls.
> 
> that is all.


The fact every so often you get dropped from the host or that everyone hates other people joining in?


----------



## Ricano (Jan 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> I thought you could make custom backgrounds now though?


 
Who said that?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> The fact every so often you get dropped from the host or that everyone hates other people joining in?


 no, the multiplayer itself.
even if you were playing right next to someone, **** gets confusing really fast.
it was bad enough in 1 when people would grab hold of you and you'd miss a jump > die, but with the grappling hook, it's near impossible to do jack in those levels without half the "team" dying.

peter knows what's up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> no, the multiplayer itself.
> even if you were playing right next to someone, **** gets confusing really fast.
> it was bad enough in 1 when people would grab hold of you and you'd miss a jump > die, but with the grappling hook, it's near impossible to do jack in those levels without half the "team" dying.
> 
> peter knows what's up.


*backs up Psycho's statement* Even with those gloves, too. People throwing each other into death *coughpetercough*.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> no, the multiplayer itself.
> even if you were playing right next to someone, **** gets confusing really fast.
> it was bad enough in 1 when people would grab hold of you and you'd miss a jump > die, but with the grappling hook, it's near impossible to do jack in those levels without half the "team" dying.
> 
> peter knows what's up.


 
that was such a great attempt at the last level. I especially liked when the camera on the second part sacks and you keep dying without knowing it.

Also, the Prius level has to be the most hilarious piece of product placement ever.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 1, 2011)

I got bored of LBP2... all the levels on there are all silly films for children, which is fine, but they are in mass amounts. Some are nice. But most of the cool levels are trash.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> no, the multiplayer itself.
> even if you were playing right next to someone, **** gets confusing really fast.
> it was bad enough in 1 when people would grab hold of you and you'd miss a jump > die, but with the grappling hook, it's near impossible to do jack in those levels without half the "team" dying.
> 
> peter knows what's up.


 OH. That crap.

Yeah that's probably the biggest thing I don't like with the game.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Feb 2, 2011)

I wanna get it as i had a ps3 2 Christmases ago, never really played lbp until i got online about 2 months ago, then i got all the way to the start of the final place in one day, then got stuck on the bit where the fire snake keeps crushing you, anyways it looks really good with the new features.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> I wanna get it as i had a ps3 2 Christmases ago, never really played lbp until i got online about 2 months ago, then i got all the way to the start of the final place in one day, then got stuck on the bit where the fire snake keeps crushing you, anyways it looks really good with the new features.


...wut
English
ENGLISH


----------



## PaJami (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I've been working on my first real level just about all morning, and it's almost done. I LOVE the magic mouth, so much fun to get inanimate objects to say whatever you want them to. Anyway, I just gotta make a few tweaks and it should be ready, let me know if you want to play it sometime!


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 2, 2011)

Some people is actually good to play with, though.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone wanna play soon?


----------



## Ricano (Feb 2, 2011)

If anyone needs help with getting prizes, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 2, 2011)

Okay, so I'm trying to make a level, I'll give you a description of what it's supposed to do.

Basically, there are emitters that emit monsters that are supposed to come to you and try to destroy you, but you also have a little air craft.

I can pull this off, but I'm having trouble with the monsters. They're not working correctly. I tried hooking up a sackbot to have it control it, but even if the sackbot can control the controlinator, it doesn't do squat. 

I could have my friend help me out with it, but I'm not sure if his is going any better than mine.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 2, 2011)

Alex said:


> Okay, so I'm trying to make a level, I'll give you a description of what it's supposed to do.
> 
> Basically, there are emitters that emit monsters that are supposed to come to you and try to destroy you, but you also have a little air craft.
> 
> ...


 
The sackbots could be the monsters.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 2, 2011)

Alex said:


> Okay, so I'm trying to make a level, I'll give you a description of what it's supposed to do.
> 
> Basically, there are emitters that emit monsters that are supposed to come to you and try to destroy you, but you also have a little air craft.
> 
> ...



If following you is the problem, are you using the "follower" tool?


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 4, 2011)

I actually figured it out. I had many problems with the follower not coinciding with the anti-gravity tweaker and whatnot. 
It's published now, so if anyone wants to play it, the name is: GAS (Galactic Air Shooter) - Multiplayer

The only problem now, is I think it's just slightly too small.


----------



## Kibbbbz (Feb 4, 2011)

Removed Post.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 5, 2011)

If anyone wants a walkthrough guide as well as a "How to collect all Prize Bubbles" walkthrough, here's a channel with videos for it:

http://youtube.com/user/TheVarietyGamer


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, sadly I had to restart my game. Why? Because I put a creatinator in my pod, not knowing it would wreck the game.

But I backed up all my crap before I deleted it.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 8, 2011)

Too bad. You should have backed up your savefile. Im pretty sure you will do hole storyline really fast.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 13, 2011)

aces in spades trophy= impossible?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 13, 2011)

How do you back up?


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 14, 2011)

Open up the menu by clicking "start". Then click backup savefile.


----------



## Niya (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to finish LBP first. :3 So far, pretty amazing and addictive which is why I haven't been active on TBT recently.


----------



## Brad (Feb 21, 2011)

I got something awesome from Blockbuster!


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 23, 2011)

http://www.mediamolecule.com/blog/article/free_sackboy_for_every_man_woman_and_child_of_the_uk/





THOSE were the high quality/worth a lot on ebay sackboys.  not to be a downer, as sackboy in general is awesome, but you may as well open it and do what you'd like with it. everyone can get those, easily.  

oh, and here's some good ones, too.
http://maggiewang.com/category/projects/crafts-projects


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, I have 8 prize bubbles until I get 100% on story mode.

1 in Where in the world is Avalon Centrifuge?
6 in Casa Del Higginbotham
1 in .......4player in Factory of Better Tomorrow

Then I also have 22/30 aced levels, but it's so freaking hard.


----------



## Brad (Feb 23, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> http://www.mediamolecule.com/blog/article/free_sackboy_for_every_man_woman_and_child_of_the_uk/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I opened him, I'm planning on doing some sort of video project, or something... along those lines.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2011)

I was... eating, a custard cream, when it bloomed into the perfect laugh of a baby... from one, to another... pooff.

Beat the game not too long ago. (I had to wait for all four of my brothers to play the story mode, but they decide to work all day >:| )

I aced the Negativitron boss fight on my second try alone, there's just no more "Bunker" is there? Once you beat that, you can beat just about anything.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 28, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I was... eating, a custard cream, when it bloomed into the perfect laugh of a baby... from one, to another... pooff.
> 
> Beat the game not too long ago. (I had to wait for all four of my brothers to play the story mode, but they decide to work all day >:| )
> 
> I aced the Negativitron boss fight on my second try alone, there's just no more "Bunker" is there? Once you beat that, you can beat just about anything.


 bunker was brilliant
the spinning wheel was by far the coolest thing i've seen in a video game in a looong time.
all the bosses were fairly easy.. last one was more a test of patience, imo.


----------



## ATWA (Feb 28, 2011)

There are  a few different Sackboys/girls at a bookstore near me named Hastings.. Theres the neon one, a red riding hood looking one, the normal one, and a few other I think, can't remember


----------



## Thunder (Feb 28, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> bunker was brilliant
> the spinning wheel was by far the coolest thing i've seen in a video game in a looong time.
> all the bosses were fairly easy.. last one was more a test of patience, imo.


 
Pain in the ass to ace, too.


----------



## Niya (Mar 5, 2011)

I ended up getting it for my birthday. Even though I didn't finish the 1st. Graphics are awesome, but the music could have been better compared to the 1st...that song at Frieda's Wedding is amazing.


----------



## Niya (Mar 5, 2011)

Double post. sorry.

Cakeinator. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2011)

Kylie said:


> I ended up getting it for my birthday. Even though I didn't finish the 1st. Graphics are awesome, but the music could have been better compared to the 1st...that song at Frieda's Wedding is amazing.


 
I have to disagree, there are some pretty good songs, you probably just need to get farther. How far into it are you?


----------



## Niya (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm at the world with Clive right now, so I have a long way to go. I don't necessarily think the music is bad, but like you said, I probably just need to get farther.

Currently, my costume is: Beige carpet (or something), winter pom-pom hat, lion nose, braces, basketball jersey, tracksuit pants, Sebastian's flip flops, and long braided wig. My player color is brown.


----------



## Psychonaut (Mar 12, 2011)

Kylie said:


> I'm at the world with Clive right now, so I have a long way to go. I don't necessarily think the music is bad, but like you said, I probably just need to get farther.
> 
> Currently, my costume is: Beige carpet (or something), winter pom-pom hat, lion nose, braces, basketball jersey, tracksuit pants, Sebastian's flip flops, and long braided wig. My player color is brown.


 my sackboy's got an old english thing going on
top hat, circle glasses, some kinda jacket, shoes, white sack.. oh yeah.
good stereotypes.  good times.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 13, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> my sackboy's got an old english thing going on
> top hat, circle glasses, some kinda jacket, shoes, white sack.. oh yeah.
> good stereotypes.  good times.


 
Sticking with my Sonitron the Digital Hedgehog look.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 14, 2011)

I currently have my Bomberman costume on.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 17, 2011)

I think i have my Deadpool costume on :0


----------



## Brad (Apr 8, 2011)

I just got my PS3 Yesterday so I'm only at Victoria's area. Just finished the train to be exact. I'm only wearing a Paper bag with Neon Eyes. I'm a paper bag Ghost.


----------

